# Journal of a hardgainer



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

To start my new journal. This week as been a total rest week. I believe that ever six months, you should take a rest week or two. And give your body a chance to recover, From the strain you have put it under for the last six month . Starting back tomorrow and going for a massage. Then the next part of my plan. The bulking up so far I am on between 4500 to 5000 cals a day run with this for two weeks. Then see were I go


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad you've started another journal bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

4500-5000 cals seems a heck of a lot mate, more than Yanny's on! What's the diet looking like?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

what I have eat to day 6 yogurts 3 bananas 2 tangerines 4 protein shakes scramble eggs 2 bacon 4 tomatoes 2 chicken sandwiches meat and potatoes sardines and toast 2 fresh oranges 1 show ball still my last snack to go


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> what I have eat to day 6 yogurts 3 bananas 2 tangerines 4 protein shakes scramble eggs 2 bacon 4 tomatoes 2 chicken sandwiches meat and potatoes sardines and toast 2 fresh oranges 1 show ball still my last snack to go


Is that all, lol

Your diet has alot more variety than mine


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

just going to have a sandwich in roast beef and a other yogurt to fins the day off and a shake And a other snow ball that my dirty food


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> what I have eat to day 6 yogurts 3 bananas 2 tangerines 4 protein shakes scramble eggs 2 bacon 4 tomatoes 2 chicken sandwiches meat and potatoes sardines and toast 2 fresh oranges 1 show ball still my last snack to go


Holy shet Meeks man ur eatin the same amount of kls as Yanny and fleg


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I am luck that way I would say I need 3500 cals to stay the same So mite have to up the cals again in two weeks mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say if you need 3.5 to maintain, 4.5-5 might be a bit much to bulk without putting too much fat on. I'm no expert though, you know your own body best and it obviously depends on your end goal?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I'd say if you need 3.5 to maintain, 4.5-5 might be a bit much to bulk without putting too much fat on. I'm no expert though, you know your own body best and it obviously depends on your end goal?


That why I will run it for two weeks, Then adjust up or down I have drop cardio, But will bring it back in to my plans if need be In saying that I am still walking, done 12 miles today Sorry forgot say been running on 4000 for the last two weeks with no gains As you can see
View attachment 3743


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Ur in a lot better shape m8


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice to see you back with your journal. Chest, tris and shoulders are really starting to kick out there mate. Were all different and i would guess that the calories and protein your taking in is the way forward for YOU to gain. From what i see you obviously have a superfast metabolism.It wouldnt do any harm if you smoothed up a little you could easily re adjust diet. Good work buddy.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Thank mates The tri muscle is a lovely muscle never had one before , my arms are coming a long nice and my back to , and ppl must remember I am 54 and soon be 55 And in Glasgow my body better then some 30 olds I am real happy the way thing are going. Even the guy that runs the gym said I am doing gr8


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> my mrs said you look awrite for 54, i said you look like mr burns.


funny you should say that a lot of women say that. I hv a nice body for my age Even a woman that came in to my work ask to see my belly. Could not believe my age lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Are you going to be around during the summer, I'm thinking of coming up for 3 or 4 days, maybe we can get a training session in and go for a drink bud


you know me mate I am like a bad penny all way about lol he he you welcome any time mate


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

looking good meeks, keep up the good work wee fella


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank Joan how's your diet going I know you were doing really well Before my i went away girl


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking gd m8!! Awesome diet plan!!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Looking brilliant mate ur consistency and dedication is paying off!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Saturday 2nd of June

4 x 10 Flat bench press all to failure, last set was a drop

4 x 10 Incline bench press all to failure

4 x 10 Decline bench press all to failure

Finished off by 3 sets of cable crossovers in the 21 style which is 7 reps, step forward, 7 reps, step forward (3 times).

Bis were on a circuit basis and was 3 straight bars of different weights and finished off with a seated curl. This was 3 sets of 10 reps. This exercise seemed to be the best pump I've ever had with my biceps. I know some people don't like the word pain but it certainly burned my arms.

Thanks.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice workout mate, loads of compound pressing exercises, how long do you rest between sets?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

to day it was about 2 mins between As the guy who was in charge was in to a long rest between I like a shorter rest between But ever one is different The bi was no rest it was very hard


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

my back pic
View attachment 3745


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm resting 45-60 seconds now and it's really upped the intensity of my workout


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes I like the 1 min one That what I do most weeks but my trainer was off So I was put with a other guy today mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> my mrs said you look awrite for 54, i said you look like mr burns.


I just work out who Mr Burns is you cvnt pmsl


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I no mr burns m8 who z that u look like mr b


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> I just work out who Mr Burns is you cvnt pmsl


That Doggy's a bit cheeky, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

He is talkin about mr burns from the simpsons rite pmsl


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes the rat He not a doggy he a ratty mate pmsl


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right sunday gym shut So cardio will be my 4 mile walk. I think that is all my body needs . But will keep my eye on my body fat


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

My gym is open all bank holiday weekend!

Don't overdo the cardio bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

just got a great exercise from phil the stomach vacuum. I done them when I was young Even done them standing waiting on the bus So have a look matehttp://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ms-fit5.htm


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

gym to nite still no cardio for me just lifting


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Put some progress pics up buddy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

dont encourage him jordan, hes like a geriatric stripper gram in real life, without the body, looks or coordination.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Lol doggy put some up too mate I hate guessing what someone looks like! What u training tonight Meeks?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao it's all good. I like to see someone progress it gives me inspiration.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Lol doggy put some up too mate I hate guessing what someone looks like! What u training tonight Meeks?


No chance, I'll get picked on for being the skinny guy.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

That's what peeps like me are for mate lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao it's all good. I like to see someone progress it gives me inspiration.


first one is at the end of jan 2012 last one is now
View attachment 3771
View attachment 3772


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done Meeks, leaning up nicely


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shoulder separation looking good!

Everyone sounds happy at the mo I like to keep a happy house 

Great work meekster!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Great work meeks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

right the front not to happy with it need to work harder on my chest
View attachment 3773
View attachment 3774


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Lookin good Meeks getin guns m8 . Big change m8 good work


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good work meeky, love handles are alot smaller, chest and biceps alot fuller, back is leaner


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

BJ1938 said:



> Good work meeky, love handles are alot smaller, chest and biceps alot fuller, back is leaner


Thanks BJ I am trying to bulk up just now, and hope to gain some muscle mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Noticeable difference in both pics mate well done


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Noticeable difference in both pics mate well done


Thanks Jordan I will just keep plugging away bud


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You're a credit to the forum Meeks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You're a credit to the forum Meeks


Thanks yanny that was really nice mate It hard for me with the writing. But I always try my best with, my post and threads


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thats all my hate mail.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done meeks all going in the right direction bud well done for commitment too mate big up the chest xx


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yanny looking forward mate lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right gym at 10 tomorrow chest and bis 4 mile walk for cardio


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

really gr8 work out still buzzying now. Feel really strong to day Fill it in soon


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right ever one don't laff at once To day I see a increase of 10 per cent in my lifting By added to thing to my diet, this week mussels and mustard ever day Here a what is said about mustard Lift Weights, Eat Mustard, Build Muscles?

ScienceDaily (Sep. 29, 2011) - If you are looking to lean out, add muscle mass, and get ripped, a new research report published in The FASEB Journal suggests that you might want to look to your garden for a little help. That's because scientists have found that when a specific plant steroid was given orally to rats, it triggered a response similar to anabolic steroids, with minimal side effects. In addition, the research found that the stimulatory effect of homobrassinolide (a type of brassinosteroid found in plants such as mustards) on protein synthesis in muscle cells led to increases in lean body mass, muscle mass and physical performance.

"We hope that one day brassinosteroids may provide an effective, natural, and safe alternative for age- and disease-associated muscle loss, or be used to improve endurance and physical performance," said Slavko Komarnytsky, Ph.D., a researcher involved in the work from the Plants for Human Health Institute, FBNS at North Carolina State University in Kannapolis, N.C. "Because some plants we eat contain these compounds, like mustards, in the future we may be able to breed or engineer these plants for higher brassinosteroid content, thus producing functional foods that can treat or prevent diseases and increase physical performance."

To make this discovery, Komarnytsky and colleagues exposed rat skeletal muscle cells to different amounts of homobrassinolide and measured protein synthesis in cell culture. The result was increased protein synthesis and decreased protein degradation in these cells. Healthy rats then received oral administration of homobrassinolide daily for 24 days. Changes in body weight, food consumption, and body composition were measured. Rats receiving homobrassinolide gained more weight and slightly increased their food intake. Body composition was measured using dual-emission X-ray absorptiometry analysis and showed increased lean body mass in treated animals over those who were not treated. This study was repeated in rats fed high protein diet and similar results were observed. Additionally, researchers used surgically castrated peri-pubertal rat models to examine the ability of homobrassinolide to restore androgen-dependent tissues after androgen deprivation following castration. Results showed increased grip strength and an increase in the number and size of muscle fibers crucial for increased physical performance.

"The temptation is to see this discovery as another quick fix to help you go from fat to fit," said Gerald Weissmann, M.D., Editor-in-Chief of The FASEB Journal, "and to a very small degree, this may be true. In reality, however, this study identifies an important drug target for a wide range of conditions that cause muscle wasting."


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't like mustard, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

same here mate But I eat it all week And not beaning rude I am really horny to bud


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Interesting read, not sure I believe it will truly work though


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

right it may be in my head But I bench 72.5 today for the first time my best was 62.5 I done two reps with a other four ass bud Ever thing I touch was a PB to day mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> right it may be in my head But I bench 72.5 today for the first time my best was 62.5 I done two reps with a other four ass bud Ever thing I touch was a PB to day mate


Maybe the increase in calories and cutting back on cardio is giving you this increased energy and stregth

Well done bud :lift:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

hammer strength decline press seated my best was 80kg today 90kg for 8 reps bud Even my incline was up the one I find hard up 40kg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've seen another thing about mustard being a natural aas but I find it hard to believe of I'm honest


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> I've seen another thing about mustard being a natural aas but I find it hard to believe of I'm honest


I am the same bud But today I feel really strong. I know the weight are not gr8 to use guys but, I am over the moon


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You're always horny mate, pmsl


right ok you got me on that one pmsl


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> So glad to see everything's going well with your training :thumb


Thanks M Still a long way to go And not getting any younger. But will plug a way at it pal


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> right it may be in my head But I bench 72.5 today for the first time my best was 62.5 I done two reps with a other four ass bud Ever thing I touch was a PB to day mate


was that a barbell or a machine?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> was that a barbell or a machine?


flat bench bud free weights 2x25 plus bar 22.5


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thats good for you, or me even.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> flat bench bud free weights 2x25 plus bar 22.5


I only used 1x20kg on each end when I benched on Thursday, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> thats good for you, or me even.


you would be well over a 100kg bud The big fat guy is way behind me now mate


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

meeky i couldnt bench 100k, thats heavy and should be shown respect. with my left shoulder problems i wouldnt want to go much heavier than 70k


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> meeky i couldnt bench 100k, thats heavy and should be shown respect. with my left shoulder problems i wouldnt want to go much heavier than 70k


really well I done ok May be I am looking at the rest of the guys there and forgetting how big they are bud They were doing 200kg the day


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

The seat decline was 90kg I would have try for a100kg but they would not let me, but a good 8 reps at 90kg


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like your training is going great now mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Sounds like your training is going great now mate


big man was flying the day mate really good day My chest is still pump up just now


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yes but most of that is due to the gear. in the 80s everyone would ask if you can bench 200lbs, now its 300lbs. the difference is steroids.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

On my way to the gym Back and tri and a 4 mile walk for cardio. Going to push my body to the limit. And see how it goes So less rest between sets and more sets Fooock it you are all young once kids


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a good workout Meeks


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> On my way to the gym Back and tri and a 4 mile walk for cardio. Going to push my body to the limit. And see how it goes So less rest between sets and more sets Fooock it you are all young once kids


i'll look out my black suit.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> i'll look out my black suit.


Use old yin are made from hard stuff In saying that it a rest nite for me lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right gym to nite bis and tri only Doing mirror sets or as some ppl call them super set. Going to do my arms two times a week for 4 weeks And see how it goes


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a good one meeky. not sure if doing arms twice a week will work but worth a try.

Sorry mate for not following you on here but my flipping broadband is so slow things get updated quicker than i can load pages.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

have use seen thishttp://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18346128


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

theres hope for you yet grandad.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

she runs for 10 miles eveyday, when does she rest?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I used to blether to a lady in our gym who was well in her 60s and competed in powerlifting. The thing was she seriously just looked like the granny next door,I mean there was just no tell tale to shape etc. I used to love watching her single a deadlift of 140k ,it just didnt look right. And she baked sometimes. Ha actually meeky, this is true, I was a chef to trade before getting our cab, and i used to do wedding cakes to make extra dosh. Id be doing the finishing touches to a fancy 3-4, tier before heading to the gym.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right last nite was arms As part of my new plan super set tris and bis

tri pulldown straight bar 3 x 10

seated bi curls 3 x 10

rope pulldown with twist at bottom 3 x 10

dumbbell hammer curls 3 x 10

seated tri push downs 3 x 10

dumbbell side curls 3 x 10

with no rest between sets I am trying to work my arms 2 days a week, for a month and see how it goes If any sore come I will stop But I think it working good so far


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good going Meeks. How long did that take you roughly?

Chin up on feeling a bit down btw, just keep focused on your goals and gleam what info from this board you still feel you can.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice workout Meeks sounds intense


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Nice workout Meeks sounds intense


it really good.My thinking is build my arms up and ever other top end part of my body will benefit Will get doggy to check my arms in 3 weeks It goes back to what fleg spoke about working ur weaks parts two times a week


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

To build your arms work your back bud.

Small arms small back big arms big back is normally the way it goes. Apart from the odd exception.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Odd exception being a turtle they got massive back n tiny little arms lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> To build your arms work your back bud.
> 
> Small arms small back big arms big back is normally the way it goes. Apart from the odd exception.


just remember not put my back up from Sunday. With ever thing going on mates


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do it !!.......


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Sunday back and tri day

lat pull down with small handle 3 x 10 to failure

front row seated 90kg 3 x 10

high row seated 90kg 3 x 10

seated rowing machine pull 3 x 10 (can't remember final weight)

finished off with a set of lat pull down machines wide grip 3 x 10

straight bar pulldowns tri

rope pulldowns tri

finished with tris press up with 20kg on my lap


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well I just put nothing in here as it does really mater mates


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep posting workouts meek, even if not commenting I like reading all of them from everyone. Helps me with exercise selection and benchmarks progress!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Meeky your workouts make me tired just looking at them lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I just don't see what I did wrong to day I tht my post was very neutral mates


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Which post?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

the one in well done bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll need to get another session with you soon wee man. I'm stiff as your bedsheets when you were a boy.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> the one in well done bud


I don't know mate there's only a handful of people that are bothered by what happened I think mate.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keep Posting your workouts bud i always have a read annd dont worry about earlier your just a sensitive bugger


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I liked all the guys/gals who have gone but i cant get too bothered about it you just gotta leave things sometimes or else it can drive you crazy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i wanna see doggy spot you on squats and film it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> Keep Posting your workouts bud i always have a read annd dont worry about earlier your just a sensitive bugger


you are right bud I will just keep my self to my self. The more i try to fit in The less i am accepted mate So the less i post the better it will be for everone bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i dont think meeky squats, do you?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

we all have positive stuff to post bud ALL OF US so you have better NOT stop posting you old git


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

doggy said:


> i dont think meeky squats, do you?


 yeah dog on a lev bar ya ***** you know the type


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

gym to day just back, still no cardio just walking. Will update when, I have food right into seafood just now


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Eagerly awaiting meek!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right my bulk is going ok very slow. As it a clean bulk and not a lot of body fat so far. It may be i have to add I little dirty food and worry about the body fat later, we see how it goes in the next two weeks But keeping very control Forgot to say hitting well over 5000 cal last week Which is 2000 over the avg bulk IMO


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

It all goes slow Meeks but its working. Dont worry if you add a little fat while bulking, it really wont take much cutting backvwith your metabolism to rid the excess. Come up as far in cals as you can while gaining and at the point of adding unwanted excess trim the cals slightly.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm on 4000 cals it's hard isn't it mate. Keep at it though.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

jordan0689 said:


> I'm on 4000 cals it's hard isn't it mate. Keep at it though.


I really get fed up trying to ram the right foods in sometimes, it almost becomes a chore.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris sanchez said:


> I really get fed up trying to ram the right foods in sometimes, it almost becomes a chore.


I love food but my appetite is very hard to satisfy which really pisses me off at times lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i honestly think 4000 cal would be easy. ive got a big appetite and can eat and eat.

my problem would be eating meat and the same stuff over and over. i just had brown rice morrocan butterbean stew with a wholemeal pitta, glass of milk and ice cream. know idea how many calories. i can eat 1000 for lunch.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

doggy said:


> i honestly think 4000 cal would be easy. ive got a big appetite and can eat and eat.
> 
> my problem would be eating meat and the same stuff over and over. i just had brown rice morrocan butterbean stew with a wholemeal pitta, glass of milk and ice cream. know idea how many calories. i can eat 1000 for lunch.


That's it mate I can eat and eat its eating enough of the right stuff that makes it difficult


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

shoulders seat press 3x10x20kg

bumdbell rises 3x10x10

lat pull down with small handle 3 x 10 to failure 54kg

front row seated 90kg 3 x 10

high row seated 90kg 3 x 10

seated cable rowing machine pull 3 x 10 x58kg

finished off with a set of lat pull down machines wide grip 3 x 10 x49kg

straight bar pulldowns tri on cable 3x10x40kg


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> That's it mate I can eat and eat its eating enough of the right stuff that makes it difficult


did you ever see "secret eaters"? fuk me, they fat *******s can put it away. funny thing is they all claim to be on 2000cal/day.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> shoulders seat press 3x10x20kg
> 
> bumdbell rises 3x10x10
> 
> ...


Good going mate.

Just a quick question why are you doing two lots of lat pull downs in or session?

And how come the small handle bud.

I always though the longer handle was better for wider grip to hit those lats.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good on ya meeks extreme bigging up the scottish massive booyaaa


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Good going mate.
> 
> Just a quick question why are you doing two lots of lat pull downs in or session?
> 
> ...


I be honest I don't know I just do what I am told bud we all start with the wee sort of double handle and finish with the wide grip with the straight long bar


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> I be honest I don't know I just do what I am told bud we all start with the wee sort of double handle and finish with the wide grip with the straight long bar


Fair enough bud just thought id ask. Not saying your doing it wrong


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think ur hitting two different parts just try it there sitting on my seat And you can feel the different parts move lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The back is vast, different grips close wide and different angles cover more areas, concentration and mass built on the inner lats will help push out the outer lats, its all about building the jigsaw bigger.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats a good analogy Chris. I like it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Chris you took the words right out ny mouth he he lol No great answer mate I will make a body builder out of you yet lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

nite off and I am bore Think I watch the football


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Clear ur inbox mate wanted to ask something


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Cardio to nite a 8 mile walk that was all. Still off cardio body fat still ok, in my bulk up


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Food intake for today:

Two protein shakes (double scooped)

2x bananas

2x tangerines

4x yoghurts

Steak baguette with cheese, tomato and onions

2x kiwi fruits

Chicken sandwich

2 slices of roast beef

Beans

4 slices of bread

Rice pudding and mandarins

25x mussels

3x cod liver oil capsules

3x sulphur capsules

1 pint of milk


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Thats some good eating there mate I need to get some more fruit in my diet good stuff


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Legs to nite, try to squat could not get it right, as i cant get my lift shoulder right. So dont know what i can do. Will try working on my shoulder


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

4 x 10 Flat bench press all to failure, last set was a drop

4 x 10 Incline bench press all to failure

4 x 10 Decline bench press all to failure

Finished off by 3 sets of cable crossovers in the 21 style which is 7 reps, step forward, 7 reps, step forward (3 times).

Bis were on a circuit basis and was 3 straight bars of different weights and finished off with a seated curl. This was 3 sets of 10 reps. This exercise seemed to be the best pump I've ever had with my biceps. I know some people don't like the word pain but it certainly burned my arms.

Thanks Saturday 7 -7 -2012


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

shoulders seat press 3x10x20kg

bumdbell rises 3x10x10

lat pull down with small handle 3 x 10 to failure 54kg

front row seated 90kg 3 x 10

high row seated 90kg 3 x 10

seated cable rowing machine pull 3 x 10 x58kg

finished off with a set of lat pull down machines wide grip 3 x 10 x49kg

straight bar pulldowns tri on cable 3x10x40 Thank sunday 8-7-2012


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Legs tomorrow will fill in then


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Done legs and a super set on bis and tris to nite ,still no cardio but BF not to bad still


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Put some recent pics up matey


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

just for you bud
View attachment 4079
View attachment 4080
View attachment 4081


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

As you can see BF still ok and weight going up So think I am the right track Forgot to say stil walking


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

MEEKY said:


> Food intake for today:
> 
> Two protein shakes (double scooped)
> 
> ...


imo you`ll grow on that for a long time.

as long as proportions increase slowly over time too that is..

i would refine it over the months and years and i think you will..

i`d make yoghurts natural and stick em in my shakes :wink:

i would definetly spread the fruit around and probly increase milk.

its easier to drink your cals than eat them.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Tris are lookin pumped !

Bf looks good too. Well done mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Eat you'r calories if You can mate. Whole food is they way forward how many pros or people with top physiques do you see drinking there food ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Eat you'r calories if You can mate. Whole food is they way forward how many pros or people with top physiques do you see drinking there food ?


add more chicken just now bud And looking a round just now for some thing to run in oct or nov if I think I am ready in my 3 year plan mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal mate what you thinking of going with ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

dbol bud for 4 weeks as my first one bud need to get my diet spot on first


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd go for t bullets mate. Similiar results and not as harsh on HPTA.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> I'd go for t bullets mate. Similiar results and not as harsh on HPTA.


You think the t bullets are ok


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> add more chicken just now bud And looking a round just now for some thing to run in oct or nov if I think I am ready in my 3 year plan mate


Meeky i'm shocked, welcome to the dark side mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I consider them myself mate. Everyone seems to have gained well on them and keeping gains too

Bullets and reload. Cycle done nice and simple mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I recommend you tea chemical enhancement mate

An example of a first time cycle in there

Was something like

200mg of deca every 7th day for

4 weeks.

The doseage is low so no need for anti estrogens or HPTA activating drugs post cycle ( no pct)

That's what's said in there I'm no means experienced enough to tell you much more just quoting from the PDF dude.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I agreed but dont go mad on two just try with one a day and see how you go, get you body used to it


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Loz said:


> I agreed but dont go mad on two just try with one a day and see how you go, get you body used to it


I agree with Loz on this one. When i did them i did 1 a day then moved to 2 a day after 2 weeks it fecked mw up and i had to come of them. I geuse some take to them beter than others.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont worry about how the calories enter your body meeky theres no difference bewteen blending oats for example and eating them as porridge.

iirc doug won his scottish title using 5 liquid meals a day and he`s a dude who has no problem with his appetite.

as far as im aware so far the regulars who`ve taken bullets have all lost some of theyre gains from bullets, as i did until i went back to basics with my training and took them at the right time.

*the strength i gained from the bullet cycle stayed with me* and i just carried on with my squat and deadlift cycle adding weight to the bar, altho i did as a result start dropping back more regularly with my weights (deloading if you want the fancy term) cos of fatigue

my diet didnt vary on or off cycle (ANOTHER KEY POINT SOME HAVE PROBS WITH)

any compound done as a cycle if its not used at the right time will end up with a loss of some gains (water weight not included) the heavier you can keep lifting post cycle altho fecking obvious will help you keep your gains.

i cant explain it any better than saying do all your increments, any gains in strength should simply be needed to do the next one, not to whack 10kg plates eitherside on the bar.

i wouldnt do a cycle of anything without using nolva or some other such compound.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

IMO must have good solid base of training, good understanding of nutrition and a good few years of resistance training before using anything like AAS or pro hormones


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> IMO must have good solid base of training, good understanding of nutrition and a good few years of resistance training before using anything like AAS or pro hormones


it does sound a little soon meeky..

whats with the change of heart?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

It was all ways in my plan. It a 3 year plan and now 1year and a half in, my workout under control My diet is getting there and mind I am talking about at the end of the year, when I am 2 years in. And time is not on my side with age. But as use say if I feel I am not ready I wont do them So will take stock in October and see mates


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Walk to the gym 4miles and it was shut So walk 4 miles to a other one So total walk to day was 10 miles with full kit bag And before you say I know 4 plus 4 is not 10 he he all work out to day was dumbbells


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right to day back and tris Plus a 4 mile walk as my cardio guys


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Loads on here love the walking! Keep it up Meeks!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

the way your going your gonna circum navigate the world with your cardio great stuff bud wheres the dog not seen him for a while have you put him in the kennels


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

My new part of my plan starts this week moving to 4 day lifting a week I post up my plan later gym to nite super sets on arms Kids


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

meeky i`m not gonna dare to suggest only training 2x a week dude, but as you get older you do need to rest more.

the chances are youre gonna be making progress training 3x a week rather than 4 tho.

try it but do it with your eyes open and learn from whatever happens, you mustn't have rose tinted specs on tho bud..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> meeky i`m not gonna dare to suggest only training 2x a week dude, but as you get older you do need to rest more.
> 
> the chances are youre gonna be making progress training 3x a week rather than 4 tho.
> 
> try it but do it with your eyes open and learn from whatever happens, you mustn't have rose tinted specs on tho bud..


Cal I understand what you are saying Bud And you know. I respect your work out plans I am on 3 days just now and I cant tire my body out. Like to nite I was training with a 21 year old guy with a great body, **** I burn him out bud I just feel I got to push this to my limit bud .I post up what I was think of doing ,and you can have a look for me dude


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

[*]Monday rest

Tuesday Arms and shoulder

[*]Wednesday Legs and Abs

[*]Thursday rest

[*]Friday rest

[*]Saturday chest and bis

[*]Sunday Back and tirs

[*]


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Meeks, why chest and bi, back and tri?

Swap them around and your arms only need a few movements after the main compounds...


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

BJ said:


> Meeks, why chest and bi, back and tri?
> 
> Swap them around and your arms only need a few movements after the main compounds...


Will look at that BJ mate just working it out just now bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Putting up new pics See if I look a bit better
View attachment 4182
View attachment 4183
View attachment 4184


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> [*]Monday rest
> 
> Tuesday Arms and shoulder
> 
> ...


I'd do

Back and bi.

Chest and tris

Shoulders

Legs.

There's a Four day split same as what I'm doing and it works out nicely mate


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I get on better with

chest, bis

legs

shoulders, tris

back


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

looking good on your new av Jordan mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I do an 8 day split (I train cardio on some of the rest days)

Legs + abs

Shoulders and bis

rest

chest & tris

rest

Back and traps

rest

rest


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

There is no way in hell I could do tris the day after chest, or legs without two days deads resting


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mightymariner said:


> I get on better with
> 
> chest, bis
> 
> ...


Just feel I am ready to move to 4 days As on 3 days for 6 months now and copping fine mates


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats my 4 day split. rest day in between each workout , sometimes two days


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I know i am not on gear and my age does not help. But i am going for the 4days once i work out, the best one for me Guys


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i do.

Mon = chest & bis

Tue = legs

Wed = day rest

Thur = shoulders & tri's

fri = back

This is working well for me.

Not bad for an old man.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Well i do.
> 
> Mon = chest & bis
> 
> ...


watching Dorian by any chance? same as me


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> watching Dorian by any chance? same as me


No not realy the routine and diet are put together by my trainer.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

ok, he must be a Dorian fan then!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> Well i do.
> 
> Mon = chest & bis
> 
> ...


Young guys like myself look up to you RR pmsl


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> looking good on your new av Jordan mate


Thanks mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

MEEKY said:


> Just *feel I am ready to move to 4 days *As on 3 days for 6 months now and copping fine mates


rose tinted spectacles mate.

thats the most honest thing anyones going to have the ballss to say to you face.

put more effort into what youre doing already with more weight ont he bar, built up over time.

i dont suggest what just works for me, i look at you and try and think what will work for you.

i actually think you`d do better cutting volume futher mate.

what youve said about your current split tell me nowt, it`s like saying for meal 3 i eat a bit of fish and rice..

telling me you do back n bi`s or whatver doesnt give enuff info.

how much you benching squatting and deading mate n whats a breakdown of your entire routine. (if you wouldnt mind)

i also get confused as to how long you`ve actually been lifting.??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I get the feeling Meeks prefers his routine to be more circuit-esque? i.e. high volume/tempo/intensity? The feeling of the 'burn' and blowing out ones ar*e.

Not saying that's the way to stimulate muscle growth obviously, it's just the impression I get. Could be wrong...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think meeky struggles to get doms and that burn feeling.

Hence the higher volume


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doms mean nothing.

some of my best clients rarely got them, i get em every time tho.

then the thing to do dorsey is rather than to patch the problem with more volume is to fix the problem.

getting fitter is a good way to combat age however age does mean if you want to grow muscle you need your rest.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> rose tinted spectacles mate.
> 
> thats the most honest thing anyones going to have the ballss to say to you face.
> 
> ...


Cal bud i will answer you to nite when i get home mate And try to let you know my thinking on it bud And your input all way welcome here:attention:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no rush dude..

it`ll take some pondering for you to see where i`m coming from i suspect..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> I think meeky struggles to get doms and that burn feeling.
> 
> Hence the higher volume


No i get a good burn ,would even said a great one and the pump to. But no doms the next day mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doms are not the reason you train tho dude, you train to get gains.

M never got doms.. grew like a weed tho..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how about slowing your speed of rep?

that would imo hit the muscle fibres MUCH more thoroughly.

essentially also increasing the time under tension..

you could apply that principal to any routine.

think you might be surprised how fast your reps are..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a big believer in that Cal, it's yet another principle of DC training but like you say can be pretty much implemented across the board...and should give you the ultimate pump if that's what floats your boat...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> watching Dorian by any chance? same as me


Do you find you get better results, rather than doing complimentary muscle groups? I.e chest bi's as opposed to cheat tri's. I think I might use this split


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Parky said:


> Do you find you get better results, rather than doing complimentary muscle groups? I.e chest bi's as opposed to cheat tri's. I think I might use this split


Parky could we keep to the topic plz pmsl lol Just kidding Cal answer you tomorrow Dud in a daf mood to nite bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

This is to answer some of cals points. I've been going to the gym for over a year and a half now which I will break down for you

First three months was a total learning on two days a week.

The next nine months was more organised along the lines of your 2 day complete body workout.

January this year started at a regimental focused workout.

Benching flat bed started with bar only, now comfortable with 62.5KG and my personal best is 72.5KG for 2 reps and 4 assisted.

I do three compound movements on my chest followed by 1 isolated shaping movement.

Biceps I am now able to bicep curl seated 40KG to failure.

I have progressed pretty well over the last 6 months gradually working my way up the weights I feel it's time to move on to 4 days.

the 4 days will give me an opportunity to concentrate on other parts of my body my shoulders have been a little neglected for time to fit them in for my three day schedule my abs I feel could do another day I know age is a big factor in this but theres no way I push myself to the point of injury or exhaustion as Dorsey says I like my routine to be quick not a lot of break between them and push it as hard as I can

deadlifts 80kg is my best

squats im unable to do as I broke my shoulder in teens and my left one does not go back far enough for the bar which causes a slight pain so I left squats

I know you prefer the 2 day and really if I had more time I would spend another 6 months at 3 but I feel in my schedule to 4. thanks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m just gonna suggest getting yourself big enuff before you worry about the neglected bits dude..

you need mass to shape mass and doing both only works well for the lucky brstd..

we re going to wildly differ on this because i only do 1 exercise for chest for example..

which imo clearly works 

if i were you and have been growing in a way your happy with i would stick to that motherfcuker like sh1t to a blanket and do nothing but make slight tweaks to improve whats working.

i also sense you`ve made the decision that more is better already.. 

good luck dude


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Cal thank you for your input dude In 12 week you can say I told you so mate. But really you know me a little now And once I get some thing in my head I just run at a brick wall kind of guy lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

No probs dude, lots of people walked the path, as I did..

Mushys the only natty dude its worked for on here as far as I'm aware, but hey ur both Scottish tho  it might lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

4 x 10 Flat bench press all to failure, last set was a drop 20kgx10 62.5kg x10 62.5kgx8 42.5kgx20 my sets

4 x 10 Incline bench press all to failure 20kgx10 30kgx10 40kgx7 20kgx14 my sets

4 x 10 Decline bench press all to failure 40kgx10 80kgx10 90kgx5 40kgx22 my sets

Finished off by 3 sets of cable crossovers in the 21 style which is 7 reps, step forward, 7 reps, step forward (3 times). 3 plates

Bis were on a circuit basis and was 3 straight bars of different weights and finished off with a seated curl. This was 3 sets of 10 reps. This exercise seemed to be the best pump I've ever had with my biceps. I know some people don't like the word pain but it certainly burned my arms.

SATURDAYS WORKOUT


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks a good one Meeks. Started 4 day split yet?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Looks a good one Meeks. Started 4 day split yet?


yes today my first of the 4 bud tomorrow back and tris Then a rest day


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m not fussed about pairing back n bi`s etc, but will say the less crossover between the 4 workouts the better..

that was the cool thing about mushy`s 4 day split. :wink:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m not fussed about pairing back n bi`s etc, but will say the less crossover between the 4 workouts the better..
> 
> that was the cool thing about mushy`s 4 day split. :wink:


Will have a look at that bud Thank mate Still work out what is best Will post it as soon as bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d go with his entire split and stick to his interpretation of it to the letter.

he says a 4x split is tried and tested, i dont agree, but i assume everyone is "everyman".

you bud are an elder statesmen when it comes to training altho pretty fit..

imo you still wont gain on the same routine as someone 30 years younger that you, i`m tempted to say with good genetics but that sounds like i`m hiding behind the phrase.

on the other hand you aint gonna win a national championship with bad genes..

andy would be the man to advise you tho and help you make it work..

only having a short rant as mc is dead on saturdays and i guess you`d like to be getting any replies rather than none lol..

do you live near andy by any chance?

brawn outlines 1, 4x split and it has squats as the only exercise on 1 day 

lol can you imagine that?

putting everything you`ve got into 1 exercise and still only just manage to crawl out of the door..

now thats intense :wink: n you`d be whimpering like a small puppy after it had been rogered by a great dane :becky:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Parky said:


> Do you find you get better results, rather than doing complimentary muscle groups? I.e chest bi's as opposed to cheat tri's. I think I might use this split


It works well for me, when I use push pull legs I find I am running out of gas at the end and not doing justice to the exercise. This way I get to be intense with everything.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lat pull down with small handle 4 x 10 to failure 54kgx10 57kg x10 64kg x8 drop set to failure 40kg x 22

front row seated 90kg4 x 10

high row seated 105kg 4 x 10 60kg x10 100kgx10 105kg x8 drop set to failure 60kg x18 First time over a 100kg

seated cable rowing machine pull 4 x 10 x58kg 10x64kg 8x70kg drop set to failure 42kg x12

finished off with a set of lat pull down machines wide grip 4 x 10 x49kg 54kg x10 64kg x7 drop set to failure

straight bar pulldowns tri on cable 3x10x40kg rope pulls 3x10 22kg FINS with abs rope pull downs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout meeky


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Good workout meeky


Thank mate You keeping to your diet bud lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Rest day Was think of changing my rep to 6 to 8 and putting the weights up a little. What use think


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

can i see a meeky training vid?

so you want too increase the reps and weights that you do??

why not increase weights and gradually allow reps to drop?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

why not increase weights and gradually allow reps to drop? That the one bud what you think


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think the dude who said that knows what he`s talking bout lol

dont drop reps unless your life depends on it tho..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right dude stick to what i am doing just now 10rep


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right 4 days under way now So it chest /bis Back /tri Legs/abs Shoulder /Traps So 2days on 2days off Then 2days on 1day off


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wear them Shorts ive you get a video up


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

How many reps do you go down to meeks.

I definately think you would benefit from going a last heavy set where you can handle 6 reps in your workouts.

i.e lat pulldowns on your last workout go either 3x10, increase weight 1x6, or 12,10,8,6 increasing slightly per set.

Probably more benefit on the more compounding excercises ,bench,deads,pulldowns etc,


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Chris sanchez said:


> How many reps do you go down to meeks.
> 
> I definately think you would benefit from going a last heavy set where you can handle 6 reps in your workouts.
> 
> ...


That is spot on where I am going chris That the road I am on just now mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

My body weight is going up slow with not a lot of body fat My diet is looking good I am ever hopeful for the next 6 month And will take stock in November


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Rest day and tomorrow I hate them lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i find rest days frustrating, but there's no doubt we do benefit from them mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i find rest days frustrating, but there's no doubt we do benefit from them mate


I just watch the soaps with my wife mark bud May be even hold hands pmsl lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha careful now


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

View attachment 4224
View attachment 4225
The 26 of the month here my new pics Top one 26 of jan and bottom 26 july


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Definately filling out there meeky, you can see the lats more pronounced in the bottom pic.Good work mate you deserve your rewards.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Chris sanchez said:


> Definately filling out there meeky, you can see the lats more pronounced in the bottom pic.Good work mate you deserve your rewards.


Thanks chris I. Will just keep plodding away bud And maybe some day get there I in no rush mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

A other rest day So use will glad to hear i can spended some time with use eace:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

4 x 10 Flat bench press all to failure, last set was a drop 20kgx10 62.5kg x10 72.5kgx5 42.5kgx20 my sets

4 x 10 Incline bench press all to failure 20kgx10 30kgx10 40kgx7 20kgx14 my sets

4 x 10 Decline seated press all to failure 40kgx10 80kgx10 90kgx5 40kgx22 my sets

Finished off by 3 sets of cable crossovers in the 21 style which is 7 reps, step forward, 7 reps, step forward (3 times). 3 plates

Bis were on a circuit basis and was 3 straight bars of different weights and finished off with a seated curl. This was 3 sets of 10 reps. 4 mile walk home to fins


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good workout bud as always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Loz said:


> Good workout bud as always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try to bench 82.5 today but it was a bridge to far mate But well over my body weight on the flat bench now bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Just had my free hour of food eat every bit of sh;t I could find it was great I feel like a pig now he he lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Warm up 4 mile walk

3 x 10 hyperextension

lat pull down with small handle 4 x 10 to failure 54kgx10 57kg x10 64kg x8 drop set to failure 40kg x 22

front row seated 90kg4 x 10

high row seated 105kg 4 x 10 60kg x10 100kgx10 105kg x8 drop set to failure 60kg x18

seated cable rowing machine pull 4 x 10 x58kg 10x64kg 8x70kg drop set to failure 42kg x12

finished off with a set of lat pull down machines wide grip 4 x 10 x49kg 54kg x10 64kg x7 drop set to failure

straight bar pulldowns tri on cable 3x10x40kg rope pulls 3x10 22kg FINS with abs rope pull downs And leg pull ups


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Rest day doing nothing total rest, Got a hour more sleep so happy days And my body feels fine and ready for my next workout buds


----------

